# Dell Inspiron 1100



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi guys. I have a Dell Inspirion 1100 PC, I am trying to install FreeBSD on it every time I install I get hard drive geometry incorect I ignore this and install with no errors and after install I get "error 128 lba 29" and after that I get " no /boot/loader" or "no /boot/kernel". The hard drive is an 60 Gb Seagate. Can someone advice how to deal with this problem. Thanks a lot.


----------



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Tried USB boot and FTP install and a new CD disk, but same problem.
I don't have a clue how to solve this.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure but I think that error is related to bad sectors on the hard disk.


----------



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

I tried installing Linux and "don't kick me" Windows, they are installing without problems.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2008)

If windows is running, run a chkdsk on the disk. Any bad sectors should show up then. 
If there are bad sectors you'll need to replace the drive.


----------



## soaringhawkzf (Nov 25, 2008)

Try smaller partitions.
Once I used a 60G-partition, failed.
Try 30G, Ok!


----------



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

I scanned the disk with Seagate native utility, no errors.Tried to put geometry mannualy from the HDD documentation, still not working.


----------



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Tried same thing


----------



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

soaringhawkzf said:
			
		

> Try smaller partitions.
> Once I used a 60G-partition, failed.
> Try 30G, Ok!



Tried same thing.


----------



## LordZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Got it working. Installed on another computer, and changed some things in /etc/fstab and everything is working.


----------

